# Aikido and Aikibujutsu



## Scout (Nov 21, 2012)

Hello everyone. I had a question about the two. currently I'm in Afghanistan so it's difficult for me togive the dojo a call to talk to them so I thought I would pick your brains, but when I return to the states, Los Angeles, I'm really looking into Shinkendo, among others. On the Honbu site they mention Aikibujutsu and Aikido. Is there a difference, or is it just another name? If there is a difference what are they? Thanks everyone !!


----------



## arnisador (Nov 21, 2012)

My understanding--and I'm no expert on this--is that Aikibujutsu is meant to be Aikido-style techniques but with more of an older, "combative" edge to them. I don't think the use of it is fully consistent between groups. The -_bujutsu _implies older, "warrior" arts.


----------



## Scout (Nov 21, 2012)

arnisador said:


> My understanding--and I'm no expert on this--is that Aikibujutsu is meant to be Aikido-style techniques but with more of an older, "combative" edge to them. I don't think the use of it is fully consistent between groups. The -_bujutsu _implies older, "warrior" arts.


okay, cause I notice Daito Ryu lists as Aikibujutsu also so this makes sence. So it's more "combat" related, you'd say?


----------



## arnisador (Nov 21, 2012)

Well--they _promote _it as more combat-oriented. I don't know enough about it to have my own opinion on the matter!


----------



## oaktree (Nov 21, 2012)

Daito ryu has aikijujutsu,jujutsu,aikijutsu and many other
Parts. It has some similarly with Aikido but also some
Very distinct things not found in Aikido.


----------



## Scout (Nov 22, 2012)

Okay so what about Shinkendo? I am definatley more on the combat side, but very much enjoy the traditional side also. Would you say they are more on the combat side, given it's a more modern art, or wouod you say it's more of a......I don't want to use the term flowery but.....well you know :ultracool. I'm very interested in taking this art so I'm trying to find out as much as I can.


----------



## oaktree (Nov 22, 2012)

Shinkendo is a gendai style. Meaning it is modern based on older teachings. The sword forum here on martial talk would know more.  I only know about daito ryu.


----------



## Scout (Nov 22, 2012)

Thanks Oaktree,I will put this over there !


----------



## Chris Li (Nov 25, 2012)

Toshishiro Obata was a student of Gozo Shioda, so basically what you're looking at is a variation of Yoshinkan Aikido. The Shinkendo is Obata's own synthesis of the various sword arts that he studied. The best thing to do is to go see - and see some other places so that you can compare, there's a lot of stuff floating around in LA.

HTH...

Best,

Chris


----------

